# South Haven, Michigan



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I'll be vacationing in South Haven, MI next week. Going to try our first experience with AirBNB lodging. 
Any tips leading to public fishing areas, ponds, streams, creeks?
I know there are quite a few charters, but won't to avoid that since family of 12 will be with me.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

good luck! im heading up there end of july and also interested in fishing opportunities as i am debating hauling the boat. we are staying right by a public launch into black river and considered that but was also thinking of heading to one of the nearby inland lakes.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

PapaMike said:


> I'll be vacationing in South Haven, MI next week. Going to try our first experience with AirBNB lodging.
> Any tips leading to public fishing areas, ponds, streams, creeks?
> I know there are quite a few charters, but won't to avoid that since family of 12 will be with me.


Did you go fishing while you were in South Haven? Heading that way for family reunion in 3 weeks and not sure we are going to fork over $500 for salmon/trout charter and not sure I am going to haul my smaller boat for probably 1 or 2 trips to an unknown inland lake. So I started to look at packing waders and fishing rivers/creeks.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Captain Chuck head boat in Ludington.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I was able to fish about an hour out of 7 days. Once in the Kalamazoo river and once in Lake Michigan at the pier. Both areas of public access are very poor. The river is surrounded by warning signs about polluted water. I did survey the Black River but decided to avoid it. It was full of debris and rotted wood structures.I contacted the local bait shops and they told me that local access to most water is nearly impossible due to many things, but mainly poor shoreline maintenance and lack of budgeting by DNR. The bait shops couldn't recommend one inland lake worth visiting.
Non resident license is $76 total. IMO, keep your money and buy some nice lures and line for other regions.
My first week back in Ohio yielded 9 LMB in one afternoon.
Yesterday's evening catch at a small park pond.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Been there-Done that


----------



## ksuhof (Mar 1, 2008)

Its difficult to go to a new area to fish and locales don't always share.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

A charter at least might know where to go, the depths to fish and get you to those spots the fastest. Plus you can leave the gear at home. More room for whatever else.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

ksuhof said:


> Its difficult to go to a new area to fish and locales don't always share.


There are very few locals in South Haven. Most folks there are on vacation and as lost as I was.
The locals I asked don't fish.


----------

